# Want to smoke veggies



## skydivingme (Jun 9, 2009)

HI all,

First thread I have started on here, but I love reading and learning from all of you. I want to make some whole potatoes as well as some brocolli on my smoker. Any advice?

I have a 30" Smokey Mountain gas smoker.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 9, 2009)

I have smoked potatoes and they turned out great. As far as the veg's give it a try and let us know. Look forward to your reveiw.


----------



## fire it up (Jun 9, 2009)

Why not combine them and make something like a scalloped potatoes with broccoli or potato broccoli gratin?
I know the pots could be smoked but not sure how well broccoli would hold up by its self.
Onions smoke up beautifully as do mushrooms.


----------



## sooner fan (Jun 10, 2009)

I have smoked brocollie, squash and zuchinni. What I did was coat them in a little olive oil and sprinkle them with some s&p. Smoked them for a about an hour and finished them for texture on the grill. They turn out excellent for me with a good smokey flavor.

Oh and I sliced the squash and zuchinni first.


----------



## desertlites (Jun 11, 2009)

jump into roll call-introduce yourself proper- rig your running etc-gets us to know u and able to help more.


----------

